# Count Valdo Hits 2000



## romarsan

MI QUERIDO CONDE VALDO
SEÑOR DE MONTECRISTO

Has llegado a los 2000 posts
Es un honor abrirte este hilo para celebrarlo
Eres uno de los imprescindibles del foro

Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## krolaina

¡Segun!

Muchas felicidades Valdo, un placer leerte y compartir dudas juntos.

Un beso grande y enhorabuena!

Carol


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias,
Es algo que nunca hubiera logrado sin su ayuda. Por cierto, tengo una buena razón para montar una fiestecita....!!!! Sois convidados....

Valdo


----------



## Fernita

Querido Valdo: es tan cierto que tus dudas nos hacen pensar y eso es muy bueno para todos. Te felicito por tus 2000 posts y porque realmente sos una de esas personas con quien uno está muy a gusto compartiendo el foro.

Un gran abrazote y ahí voy para la fiesta.
Fernita.


----------



## alacant

Hi Valdo,

I'm sending you a little bit of Mediterranean sun to celebrate your 2,000 posts. Always a pleasure to meet you.

Saludos, Alacant


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias Fernita y Alacant...
Aunque mis hilos suelen ser unos que se salen de lo corriente, merced a sus conocimientos y aportaciones siempre me han sacado de mis dudas....Gracias amigos

Saludos,


----------



## Dudu678

Estaba contestando a una pregunta tuya y me he dado cuenta de la cifra.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

**MANS APSVEIKUMS!!**

**​Is that? ​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Valdo
!Vas echo una bala, como Superman!
Tus hillos son siempre interesantes, 
muchas felicidades por tus 2,000 aportaciones.*

​


----------



## valdo

Rayines said:


> **MANS APSVEIKUMS!!**
> 
> ​
> 
> Is that? ​


 
Jejeje.....where did you get it? To be frank, I didn't expect to see something in Latvian in this forum...!!!

Un chupito de agua de verdes matas para ti!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valdo

Kibramoa said:


> *Valdo*
> 
> *!Vas echo una bala, como Superman!*
> *Tus hillos son siempre interesantes, *
> *muchas felicidades por tus 2,000 aportaciones.*​
> ​


 
Muchas gracias, Kibramoa
Gracias por tus aportaciones a mis hilos...!!!!


----------



## anthodocheio

Valdo,
¡Muchas felicidades! 
Yo también acabo de contestar una pregunta tuya y antes de felicitarte allí vine por aquí, y claro, encontré este hilo.

¡Salud, al representante de Letonia en este foro!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*... Valdo!*
Espero que nos encontremos más en este foro.
Saludos 

C.M.​


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Felicidades Valdo y que así como has llegado a tus 2,000 mensajes llegués, mínimo, a los 200,000. Un gusto intercambiar conocimientos con un compañero forista de la lejana Letonia. Desde El Salvador, en el istmo centroamericano, un fraternal saludo.


----------



## alexacohen

Muchas felicidades, querido conde.

(Estoy haciéndole la competencia a Riu, que siempre felicita con pocas palabras).

Alexa.


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias, Anthodocheio, Cristina, Ayutuxte y Alexa....!!!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Valdo, por tus 2.000. Espero seguir encontrándote en los próximos 2.000 (o 100.000). 

Para variar traigo unas cervecitas para la fiesta. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## polli

*MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR TUS 2000*​Sos un forero muy simpático y es muy bueno contar con vos en el foro.
A ver si un día de estos empezás a leer algún diario o libro argentino, asi puedo contestarte algo yo...

Saludos
_Paula_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Valdo. Felicidades por tus 2000 aportes, ahora a multiplicarlos...

Saludos

Rosangelus


----------



## valdo

*Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones, Polli y Rosangelus...!!!*


----------



## Vampiro

Amigazo Valdo!!!
Feliz cumplepost.
Y ya van 2000...
Confieso que nunca había leído tanto La Cuarta hasta que comencé a ver tus consultas en el foro.
No cambies ni te desaparezcas por ningún motivo, como ya lo han dicho eres de los personajes imprescindibles en este foro multicolor, así que échale pa'elante nomás poh, porque pa'trás no cunde.
Un abrazo, compadre.


----------



## valdo

¡Qué alegría y honor!
El mismo rey de las tinieblas ha llegado para felicitarme.....jejeje
Muchas gracias, amigo! Bien sabes que sin tu ayuda, tal vez, algunos mis hilos quedarían sin aportaciones. Tu también no te desaparezcas ya que aun me queda aprobar la asignatura de los "chilenismos" de La Cuarta.....jejeje...... y para eso me precisa tu ayuda, Vampiro...!!!

Saludos, compipa


----------



## valdo

valdo said:


> ¡Qué alegría y honor!
> El mismo rey de las tinieblas ha llegado para felicitarme.....jejeje
> Muchas gracias, amigo! Bien sabes que sin tu ayuda, tal vez, algunos mis hilos quedarían sin aportaciones. Tu también no te desaparezcas ya que aun me queda aprobar la asignatura de los "chilenismos" de La Cuarta.....jejeje...... y para eso preciso tu ayuda, Vampiro...!!!
> 
> Saludos, compipa


----------

